# Bibliothek mit eigenen Funktionsbausteinen für eine Beckhoff-SPS erstellen?????



## Cerberus (30 August 2007)

Mein Chef kam auf die glorreiche Idee, man könnte ja eine eigene Bibliothek mit selbst kreierten Funktionsbausteinen aufbauen, die dann auf einer Beckhoff-SPS eingebunden werden können und mit deren Hilfe man einen Antrieb von uns mittels RS485 ansteuern kann. 
Die Bibliothek soll dann nachher so benutzbar sein wie die, die von Beckhoff mitgeliefert werden. Und auch die Funktionsbausteine sollen so eingebunden werden können.
Hat jemand von euch schon einmal so etwas gemacht oder kann mir da weiterhelfen??  

Meine nächste Frage wäre, ob ich innerhalb eines solchen Funktionsbausteins auf meine Klemmen zugreifen kann bzw. deren Zustände einlesen kann??  

Schon im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

Also eine Lib erstellt man in dem man ein Projekt erstellt das die gewünschten FCs, FBs, Dateitypen, Visualisierungen, Globale Variablen, usw. enthält. 
Am besten ohne PLC_PRG ;o) und das ganze beim Speichern unter als Lib abspeichert (das geht da wo Dateityp steht).

Die Lib kann man dann über den Bibliothek-Manager in neue Projekte einbinden.


----------



## M_o_t (3 September 2007)

Hallo
und beim Programmieren der Bausteine keine globale Variablen benutzen, sonder über Eingänge am Baustein einlesen.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## drfunfrock (4 September 2007)

Die IOs werden auf globale Variablen verlinkt, die dann wieder als Parameter in die Fbs eingehen. Dh. wie schon hier geschrieben, die FBs dürfen nicht auf globale Variablen zugreifen, sondern müssen alle Werte über ihre Eingänge bekommen. 

Wenn man das richtig macht, dann kann man sogar einen FB im FB benutzen und z.B. so etwas erstellen: 

FB10, FB20, FB30 nutzen (instanzieren) FB01, welcher wiederum FB02 nutzt (instanziert). 

Damit entsteht eine Art objektorientierte Programmierung. Somit wäre für deinen Fall soetwas denkbar wie:

1) Einen FB für die RS485-Kommunikation (FB01)
2) Ein FB für das Kommunikationsprotokoll (FB02), welches FB01 instanziert
3) FBs für die verschiedenen Antriebe, die FB02 instanzieren.

Mit TwinCat kann man übrigens explizit eine Library erstellen.


----------



## Cerberus (4 September 2007)

*Vielen Dank*

Dank eurer kompetenten Hilfe funktioniert meine erstellte Bibliothek nun. Habe folgende Funktionblöcke implementiert: Initialisierung der RS-485-Klemme, Positionieren des Antriebs, Status des Antriebs auslesen, Reset des Antriebs.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!:-D


----------



## Knaller (14 September 2007)

*RS485  -> PLC Open*

Funktionsbausteine erstellen scheint abgehandelt.
Zur Zeit entwickelt sich der sogenannte PLC-Open-Standard.
Dieser Standard enthält Funktionen zur Steuerung von Antrieben. 
Dieser PLC Open Standrad ermöglicht es in der SPS ein Programm zuentwickeln. Diese Programm ist dann Antriebhersteller unabhängig. Das heißt man hat die freie Auswahl untern den Antriebsherstellern die PLC Open unterstützen.
gruß Knaller


----------

